# H&H feature: DIY projects around the yard



## HHO admin (27 January 2014)

Have you recently decided to roll-up your sleeves and tackle a project on your yard for yourself? If so, H&H would like to have a chat with you for a magazine feature. The type of projects that we are thinking of range from converting a barn into stables to building your own cross-country fences, from building a covered wash-down area to converting your own lorry. If you think you (or someone you know) has a story that fits the bill, please email basic details to freelance writer andreaoakes@yahoo.co.uk. Many thanks.


----------



## Woolybear (3 September 2014)

Being a right tight Yorkshire lass, I'll go to any length to save some money; this usually entails designing and making it myself out of anything I can get free or cheap. Here's an arty jump I made from fence posts, a scaffold plank and palette wood and my garden gate (front and back complete with cats!) that I made from a palette.  

















Handy Mandy


----------



## ahorseandadog (23 April 2015)

Woolybear said:



			Being a right tight Yorkshire lass, I'll go to any length to save some money; this usually entails designing and making it myself out of anything I can get free or cheap. Here's an arty jump I made from fence posts, a scaffold plank and palette wood and my garden gate (front and back complete with cats!) that I made from a palette.  

















Handy Mandy 

Click to expand...

I love the jump- it looks like it would be perfect for bombproofing my mare!


----------



## ahorseandadog (7 June 2015)

YvonneBoyce said:



			Hi everyone im new to this but l will say the jump that was made is brillient it would be perfect to 
Introduce my 5yr old to. Has anyone got some tips onong reining a 3 yr old.
Yvonne
		
Click to expand...

Try doing some join-ups. It's going to make the horse a lot easier to rein.


----------



## piglet99 (27 January 2016)

They're soo cool!


----------

